# Kandelhöhenweg  2 Tages Tour 23-24.6.07



## ciao heiko (6. März 2007)

Hallo,

wie aus Thread "2-Tagestour im Schwarzwald (FR-OG)"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=115258 
hervorgeht planen falconetti und ich am

23-24.6.07 eine 2 Tagestour mehr oder weniger über den Kandelhöhenweg. 
Start wird Samstag morgends in Oberkirch sein. Zustieg möglich.
Ziel am Sonntag in Freiburg. 
Übernachtung irgendwo auf halber Strecke, vorraussichtlich Höhenhäuser.
Rückfahrt vermutlich per Bahn.

Wir möchten hier keine grosse Planung vorgeben und schon garnicht als Organisatoren auftreten. Etwa 4 Wochen vorher schreiben wir in diesem Thread die genaueren Uhrzeiten wann wir abfahren. Und wie wir die Unterkunft planen.  

Wer Lust hat mit uns mitzufahren, z.B. terraesp, der soll sich einfach mal dieses Wochenende frei halten und eine kurze Interessensbekundung hier rein schreiben, nur damit wir etwa sehen wieviele es werden können.

Ich habe diesen neuen Thread aufgemacht um alle die den uralten abonniert haben und nicht mitfahren wollen, nicht weiter zuzumailen. 

Wir hoffen  auf reges Interesse.

ciao heiko


----------



## terraesp (7. März 2007)

Also, das WE halt ich mir frei
ich würde dann am Samstag morgen mit einem frühen Zug von Freiburg nach OG fahren. z.b. wäre um 8.15 ein zug in OG. Ort und Zeit des Treffs müssten wir dann noch festmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (7. März 2007)

Interesse hab ich auch. Unverbindlich mal.


----------



## roterflitzer (11. März 2007)

hallo!
schließe mich meinem vorposter an: interesse, erstmal unverbindlich...
gruß roterflitzer


----------



## LittleHunter (12. März 2007)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ziel am Sonntag in Freiburg.
> Übernachtung irgendwo auf halber Strecke, vorraussichtlich Höhenhäuser.
> Rückfahrt vermutlich per Bahn.



Bei mir im Forum gibts ein Link zu einer Ferienwohnung bei den Höhenhäusern ! 
Ich werde sicher davor die Strecke fahren. Ab der Guttahütte hätte ich auch einen Singletrail zum einbauen.


----------



## roterflitzer (15. März 2007)

hallo zusammen!
an dem geplanten wochenende steht bisher nichts im kalender - verbindliche zusage später. den termin merk ich mir aber schon mal vor!
bis bald 
gruß roterflitzer


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. März 2007)

Wenn keine Rennatmosphäre dabei herrscht und es ruhig zugeht, wäre ich zu 99% dabei.


----------



## Triple F (15. März 2007)

Das hört sich echt 1a an, aber dummerweise ist an diesem WE auch das Southside-festival, sonst würde ich gerne auch Nicht-Rennatmosphäre schnuppern


----------



## LittleHunter (15. März 2007)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Wenn keine Rennatmosphäre dabei herrscht und es ruhig zugeht, wäre ich zu 99% dabei.



Hallo Kopfnikka67,

wir können das ganze ebenfalls fahren in zwei Etappen.
1.) zu mir kommen ; kann Dich kostenlos mit der Bahn nach Oberkirch mitnehmen ; dann Oberkirch - Höhenhäuser
2.) Höhenhäuser - Kandel ( Teile davon bin ich schon mit Cannondäler gefahren )

Im Sommer bei gutem Wetter fahren bestimmte Biker das ganze auch an einem Tag


----------



## Cook (16. März 2007)

Hallöle Heiko!

Die Idee finde ich klasse, die Tour steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste!
Aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen kann ich aber erst in der Woche des Events sicher zusagen. Privat habe ich mir die 2 Tage aber schon frei gehalten.

Ganz wichtig wäre aber ein Treffen der Interessenten vorher zu einer Tour, dass es nicht zu Enttäuschungen auf Grund evtl. Leistungsunterschiede kommt bei der eigentlichen Tour.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. März 2007)

Hallo,

hier noch ein paar Informationen. Ich habe beim Gasthaus Kreuz Höhenhäuser angerufen. http://www.biederbach.de/index.php?id=15&cid=22&lang=de

Übernachtung mit Frühstück kostet 24.-EUR
dazu kommt Abendessen nach Karte.
Bis jetzt haben Sie 16 Betten frei. Wenn wir mit ca. 6 Mann kämen würde es, nach Einschätzung der Wirtin, wohl reichen uns 2 Wochen vorher festzulegen. 

Ich werde es so machen, das ich etwa 4 Wochen vorher, hier frage wer sicher mitfährt, der soll mir das Geld überweisen und ich reserviere dann verbindlich. Wer 4 Wochen vorher noch unsicher ist, (oder mir nicht traut), der soll dann einfach selbst reservieren, auf sein Risiko das vieleicht belegt ist. 

Alternativ wird sich sicherlich noch eine Unterkunft z.B. in Biederbach oder in der erwähnten Fereinwohnung finden. 

Und es besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, auch nur eine Teilstrecke mitzufahren. 

Zur Leistung: Wer mitfährt, der sollte in der Lage sein die Strecke ohne Probleme bewältigen zu können. Es sind 150km und 4000hm, verteilt auf 2 Tage. Ich schätze 4-5 Std reine Fahrzeit pro Tag. Ich selbst kenne den Weg nur streckenweise und lasse mich gerne korrigieren. Pausen würde ich gesamt auf 2 Std. schätzen, so dass man ca. 7 Std unterwegs ist. Also etwa 10.00 Uhr losfahren und 17.00 Uhr ankommen. 

Ich selbst fahre etwa so schnell wie Cook, den ja einige kennen. (In Wirklichkeit bin ich viel schneller ;-).  Ein Wettrennen soll es aber nicht werden.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bähr83 (20. März 2007)

Zwischenfrage: Ich möchte demnächst den Kandelhöhenweg zwischen Gengenbach und Oberkirch fahren, weiß aber nicht welche Richtung ich fahren soll. Was macht bergab mehr spaß?


----------



## LittleHunter (21. März 2007)

bähr83 schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: Ich möchte demnächst den Kandelhöhenweg zwischen Gengenbach und Oberkirch fahren, weiß aber nicht welche Richtung ich fahren soll. Was macht bergab mehr spaß?



Von Oberkirch nach Gengenbach ist es fast egal von welcher Seite man kommt. Vom Mossturm nach Gengenbach runter sind es ca. 700 hm die an auf dem Kandelhöhen runter rollen kann.
Ich würde daher von Oberkirch losfahren.

Von Gengenbach ab geht es weiter auf der anderen Talseite wieder hoch. Im Prinzip ist es ab dort oben ein ständiges hoch und runter im Bereich von ca. 150 hm. Also nix mehr mit längeren Abfahrten.


----------



## bähr83 (22. März 2007)

Danke.


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2007)

also - habe mir das WE auch geblockt und wäre dabei *freu*
würde dann von gengenbach aus an der kornebene hinzustossen!


----------



## LittleHunter (9. April 2007)

Bin am Freitag von Oberkirch - Mossturm - Kornebene - Gengenbach gefahren.
Ist eine ordentliche Steigung dort hoch. Der Anfang ist noch im Wald aber die letzten 200 hm sind im Sommer bestimmt recht heiss. Auf halben Weg ist bei der letzten Steigung ein Brunnen. Im Schnitt gehts 10 % hoch. Insgesamt hat man auf den letzten Höhenmetern eine gute Aussicht  
Die Beschilderung ist allerdings manchmal fraglich !


----------



## bähr83 (10. April 2007)

Bin gestern von Nesselried übers Durbacher Schloss und dann Kandelhöhenweg hoch zum Moosturm gefahren. Fand das letzte Stück schon heftig, war schon gut am Schwitzen. Landschaftlich aber sehr schön.

Ich bin vor einiger Zeit von Waldkirch bis Gengenbach als eine Tour gefahren und danch Straße bis appenweier, jetzt juckts mich allerdings den Mooskopf noch dranzuhängen. Stell ich mir aber ziemlich fies vor, von Gengenbach nochmal darauf zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (15. April 2007)

Hi, 

hätte auch starkes Interesse an der Tour teilzunehmen, sind noch Plätze frei? 
Von den Fahrzeiten, Kilometern und Höhenmetern die weiter oben im Thread angegeben sind kann man so ausgehen, oder hat sich da was geändert?

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## ciao heiko (16. April 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hätte auch starkes Interesse an der Tour teilzunehmen, sind noch Plätze frei?



Wir freuen uns über jeden Interresenten. Der limitierende Faktor dürfte die Übernachtung sein. Wie geschrieben werde ich dies etwa Anfang Mai in die Hand nehmen. Mal sehen wieviele da schon definitiv zusagen. Nach den bisherigen Bekundungen rechne ich am Ende mit 5-12 Bikern. Also noch ist alles offen. Einfach den Thread weiterverfolgen.

Wenn die Gruppe sehr gross wird kann es sein, das wir nicht alle Trails, aus Rücksichtnahme auf die Wanderer, fahren können. Das hängt auch vom Wetter und Zeitpunkt ab, wie gross das Wanderaufkommen sein wird. Das kann man erst vor Ort entscheiden. Ansonsten sind die Angaben zur Zeit und Strecke nur grob geschätzt. Ich bin es auch noch nie vorher komplett gefahren.

ciao heiko


----------



## Cook (16. April 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Hallöle Heiko!
> 
> Die Idee finde ich klasse, die Tour steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste!
> Aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen kann ich aber erst in der Woche des Events sicher zusagen. Privat habe ich mir die 2 Tage aber schon frei gehalten.
> ...



So, ich kann hiermit schon jetzt absagen, die Arbeit ruft! :-(


----------



## LittleHunter (16. April 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> So, ich kann hiermit schon jetzt absagen, die Arbeit ruft! :-(



Wir können die Strecke ja in Abschnitten fahren zum Trost !


----------



## Falconetti (30. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Nachdem mein PC mehrere Wochen außer Gefecht war   wollte ich mich jetzt auch mal kurz zu dem Thema äußern.
Wie schon erwähnt wollen Heiko und ich am 23./24. Juni die Kandelhöhenweg Tour durchziehen. Nette Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen.

Ich bin die Tour ende September gefahren und ist sicherlich eine der Besten Wochenendtouren der Region  ( nicht nur wegen des damals genialen Herbstwetters).
Sehr abwechslungsreiche Wegstrecke mit reichlich Trails. Dazu lohnende Verschnaufplätze wie z. B. der Moosturm, Gengenbach, Burg Geroldseck, Aussichtturm Hühnersedel,  Kastelburg bei Waldkirch, Kandel und Friedrichsturm vor dem Finale in Freiburg.

Die Tour beinhaltet 2 deftig lange Anstiege. Gleich zu Beginn ca. 700 Hm zum Moosturm und am zweiten Tag die Rampe zum Kandel mit ca. 900 Hm am Stück. Neben dem zum Teil nicht fahrbaren Kandelhöhenweg und dem langweiligen mördersteilen Rotwasserweg dürfte der Damenpfad die interessanteste Alternative sein den Kandel zu erklimmen. Je nach Fahrkönnen ist er bis auf die letzten 1 bis 2 Km gut fahrbar.

Nach meinen Aufzeichnungen waren es am 1. Tag 57 Km und 1900 Hm bis zu den Höhehäusern. Am 2. Tag dann 62 Km und 1600 Hm bis Freiburg.
Als durchschnitlich trainierten Tourenbiker war ich bei einem lockeren 13er Schnitt etwa 4,5 Std. reine Fahrzeit pro Tag unterwegs.

Ich hab ein Fotoalbum mit ein paar Bildchen reingestellt darunter auch die 2 Höhenprofile und die Ansicht vom Gasthaus Kreuz  die erwähnte Unterkunft (Höhehäusern) etwa zur Hälfte der Wegstrecke.
Als Alternative dazu gibt es noch noch den Berggasthof Linde in Obersexau. Liegt direkt an der Route aber ca. 15 km (mit wenig Höhenmetern) nach den Höhenhäusern.
Infos unter:	www.berggasthof-linde.de

Es blieben dann mehr Zeit für den Kandel, die Trails nach Freiburg und das Abschlussbierchen   vor der Zugrückfahrt.

Ich bin gespannt wer letztendlich dabei ist  es sollte ja auch rechtzeitig die Unterkunft reserviert werden. Vielleicht ergibt sich auch noch die eine oder andere vorherige Tour zum kennenlernen.

Also bis dann
Gruß
Falconetti alias Reinhard F.


----------



## hammer1 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand GPS-Daten vom Kandelhöhenweg bzw.Link wo man die downloaden kann??


----------



## Falconetti (1. Mai 2007)

hammer1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand GPS-Daten vom Kandelhöhenweg bzw.Link wo man die downloaden kann??



GPS Trackdaten vom kompletten Kandelhöhenweg kann ich dir zusenden.
Welches Format?
An welche mail Adresse? (wegen des Dateianhangs)

Gruß
falconetti


----------



## on any sunday (4. Mai 2007)

Ok, habe eben entschieden, mich Herrn Falconetti auszuliefern und durch den Schwarzwald zu kandeln. Wäre auch für den Damenpfad als interessanteste Alternative sowie den Berggasthof Linde in Obersexau, klingt alles sehr sympatisch. 

Den Track hätte ich auch gerne, Format egal, kenne mich ja aus mit dem GPS Gerümpel.   Meine I-Mehl Adresse sollte bekannt sein, falls die nicht mit dem maroden PC abhanden gekommen ist.

Du bist übrigens im Fernsehen  Trail-Wonderland

Komplette DVD dauert noch, könnte dir aber Trail-Wonderland in guter Qualität zuschicken.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Cook (4. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> blablablablabla
> Trail-Wonderland
> blablablablabla
> 
> ...



Werter Herr!

Durch Öffentlichmachung o.g. Videosequenz scheint Ihnen nicht bewusst zu sein, welche folgen das Anschauen desselben bei suchtgefährdeten Geländeradspochtlern verursachen kann!
Es zeugt weiterhin von ausgeprägtem Masochismus, Ort und Name der gezeigten Wegflucht hier nicht näher zu bezeichnen, was aber meinerseits auf gewisses Verständnis stösst.

Falls Sie nicht gewillt sein sollten, mir auf elektronischem Postwege ebendiese vertraulichen Daten zu übermitteln sehe ich mich leider gezwungen, meine Folterknechte an besagtem Juni-Wochenende in Richtung Südwesten ausschwärmen zu lassen.

Hochachtungsvoll
Scott Cook (Sir)


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Werter Herr!
> 
> Durch Öffentlichmachung o.g. Videosequenz scheint Ihnen nicht bewusst zu sein, welche folgen das Anschauen desselben bei suchtgefährdeten Geländeradspochtlern verursachen kann!



Doch, war mir schon klar.  



Cook schrieb:


> Es zeugt weiterhin von ausgeprägtem Masochismus, Ort und Name der gezeigten Wegflucht hier nicht näher zu bezeichnen, was aber meinerseits auf gewisses Verständnis stösst.



So lebt jeder seine geheimen Leidenschaften aus.  



Cook schrieb:


> Falls Sie nicht gewillt sein sollten, mir auf elektronischem Postwege ebendiese vertraulichen Daten zu übermitteln sehe ich mich leider gezwungen, meine Folterknechte an besagtem Juni-Wochenende in Richtung Südwesten ausschwärmen zu lassen.
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll
> Scott Cook (Sir)



Wenn Sie glauben, ich lasse mich so einfach einschüchtern,.......da haben Sie Recht und Post.

Untertänigst

Ihr

Herr Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

bin gestern mit falconetti zum kennenlernen ein kleine Runde im hinteren Renchtal geradelt. Sehr netter Kerl, das wird eine schöne Tour.

Wie angekündigt heute ein paar Details zu Übernachtung. Wir sind aus oben genannten Gründen übereingekommen im www.berggasthof-linde.de zu übernachten. Ü/F im DZ mit Etagenbad ist wohl ausreichend und kostet 22.- . Wer mehr Luxus will der sehe sich die Preisliste durch.

Wer sicher ist das er mitfährt und möchte das ich für Ihn ein Platz im DZ reserviere, der überweise mir 22,- EUR. Absolute Deadline für den Zahlungseingang ist der Mi. 23.5. Bankverbindung bitte per PN bei mir erfragen.

Es steht aber auch jedem offen selbst zu reservieren, aber bitte erst nach dem 25.5. Dann schreibe ich ob und wo unsere Reservierung geklappt hat.

PS: Da um 9.11 Uhr der Zug in Oberkirch ankommt, wird unser Start voraussichtlich um 9:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Oberkirch sein. Näheres später.


ciao heiko


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. Mai 2007)

hi!
Bin gestern mal von berghaupten bis hohenhäusern gefahren - netter weg, man kommt nur aufgrund der beschaffenheit nicht sonderlich schnell voran...


----------



## Falconetti (7. Mai 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Werter Herr!
> 
> Durch Öffentlichmachung o.g. Videosequenz scheint Ihnen nicht bewusst zu sein, welche folgen das Anschauen desselben bei suchtgefährdeten Geländeradspochtlern verursachen kann!
> Es zeugt weiterhin von ausgeprägtem Masochismus, Ort und Name der gezeigten Wegflucht hier nicht näher zu bezeichnen, was aber meinerseits auf gewisses Verständnis stösst.
> ...





on any sunday schrieb:


> Doch, war mir schon klar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herr Sonntag - ich stehe Ihnen bei,  Cook's Schergen zu abzuwehren.

Aber vielleicht können wir Sir Cook damit besänftigen mit selbigem im Herbst besagte Tour in kleinem Kreise und im Schutz der ersten Herbstnebel zu wiederholen.   


falconetti


----------



## Cook (10. Mai 2007)

Falconetti schrieb:


> Herr Sonntag - ich stehe Ihnen bei,  Cook's Schergen zu abzuwehren.
> 
> Aber vielleicht können wir Sir Cook damit besänftigen mit selbigem im Herbst besagte Tour in kleinem Kreise und im Schutz der ersten Herbstnebel zu wiederholen.
> 
> ...



Gute Idee! Aber Herbst ist eindeutig zu spät! Meine treuen Schergen und ich haben sowieso die Pfalz im Visier und wären einer von Trailkennern geführten Runde nicht abgeneigt! Um diesen Thread nicht zu entführen würde ich zu gegebener Zeit mit dir, falconetti oder mit Herrn Sonntach Kontakt aufnehmen. Wär das o.k.?


----------



## marc (10. Mai 2007)

würde mich auch gerne anschliessen den auf demVideo zu sehenden Trail unter meine 2.5 BigBetty´s zu nehmen


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

zur kurzen Info. Es haben sich bisher nur "on any sunday", "falconetti" und ich eingefunden. Da wir 3 immer unterkommen werden, zögere ich die Reservierung noch 1-2 Wochen hinaus. 

Ich verstehe das viele sich jetzt noch nicht festlegen wollen oder können. Mein "Reservierungsservice" ist jetzt aber hinfällig. Wer kurzfristig mitfahren will, darf dies gerne tun, muss sich dann aber selbst um die Übernachtung kümmern.

ciao heiko


----------



## roterflitzer (23. Mai 2007)

ciao heiko!
dein aufruf zur reservierung ist mir leider entgangen. zwar habe ich mir den Termin freigehalten, aber es gibt ja leider immer noch unvorhergesehenes welches bei mir schon eintraf. Daher muss ich noch abwarten und werde, sollte es sich noch alles zum Guten wenden, kurzfristig reservieren. Was ich wohl leider nicht schaffen werde, ist es an einer "kennenlern" runde teilzunehmen, da ich ja leider ein gutes stücke weiter weg wohne. 
gruß roterflitzer


----------



## moerxer (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo Heiko,

das hört sich prima an. Ich arbeite gerade an einer familiären Umsetzung der Thematik und würde mich freuen zu Euch stoßen zu können. 
Bis dahin muss ich unverbindlich bleiben, sorry! 

Auf bald

Marc
alias
Moerxer


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juni 2007)

Neuster Stand:

falconetti hat sich leider so verletzt, das er nicht mitfahren kann. Deshalb hatte ich die Reservierung rausgezögert. Ich habe in der Linde angerufen, Sie haben nur noch 4 billige und 2 teurere Betten frei. Mgl. hat Höhenhäuser noch mehr frei.

Bisher hatte sich ja nur on any sunday gemeldet. Fährst du trotzdem mit?

Und roter flitzer du auch?

Und wer sonst noch verbindlich? 

Bitte schnellst möglich antworten, damit ich weiss ob ich überhaupt was reservieren soll. Ansonsten bliebe nur den Termin auf unbestimmte Zeit zu verschieben. 


Sorry das es sich so entwickelt hat, ich hoffe wir bekommen es trotzdem hin.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. Juni 2007)

Da ich mich nur mit meinem alten Kumpel falconetti in den Schwarzen Wald traue , bin ich für den Termin auch raus.


----------



## roterflitzer (12. Juni 2007)

i am very sorry!
auch ich muss leider absagen. 
in näherer zukunft (ich denke so an ende juli/anfang august) siehts bei mir nicht mehr ganz so eng mit prüfungsstress aus. da hätt ich dann wohl auch mehr zeit zur lust!
gruß roterflitzer


----------



## terraesp (17. Juni 2007)

Hatte mir den Termin auch freigehalten. Wegen eines Unfalls geht es jetzt definitiv nicht. So in etwa 8 Wochen könnte man von mir aus mal einen neuen Termin starten-Grüsse an alle die nächste Woche dabei sein werden


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Juni 2007)

Gute Besserung an die Verletzten.
So wie es jetzt aussieht, wird niemand zur Tour starten. Ich bin der wohl der Einzige der noch dabei ist. Reserviert habe ich auch nichts. Und Alleine auf gut Glück loszufahren habe ich auch keine Lust. Falls also jemand doch noch Zeit hat mit mir loszufahren, zur Not auch nur eine Teilstrecke, der melde sich. Sonst werde ich die Tour offiziell absagen.

ciao heiko


----------



## lopeng (19. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ja vor einiger Zeit auch mal mein Interesse bekundet, und Zeit hätte ich wie es bis jetzt aussieht auch. Kannst mir ja mal Bescheid geben wie du es Dir gedacht hast.

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Juni 2007)

Auser lopeng hat sich noch ein Kandidat zu 90% gemeldet. Vermutlich sind wir jetzt doch mind. 3 Biker.  

Ich würde sagen wie im Thread beschrieben. 
Abfahrt Bahnhof Oberkirch Samstag 9:30 Uhr

Übernachtung machen wir erst am Abfahrtstag morgends fest wenn klar ist wieviele wir sind. Falls in den genannten Gaststätten nichts mehr frei ist, rollen wir bis Waldkirch. Da gibt es soviele Gaststätten, da kommen wir sicherlich unter.

Oder möchte uns jemand aus der Ecke privat aufnehmen?

Warten wir noch 1-2 Tage ab wer sich alles zum mitfahren meldet. 

Wenn auser mir noch einer definitiv mitfährt, dann bin ich dabei und es findet statt.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. Juni 2007)

Letztes Update:

Lopeng und ich fahren morgen um 9:30 am Bahnhof Oberkirch los. Leider sind wir nur zu Zweit. Übernachtung werden wir je nach Witterung erst im Laufe der Tour festmachen.

Wer noch mitfahren will der komme einfach pünktlich zum Start. Wer uns unterwegs treffen will, der schreibe mir ein PN, ich schicke dann meine Handynummer zum abstimmen.

Sollte das Wetter absolut nicht mitspielen, werden wir ggf. nicht starten oder nur eine kleine Tour machen.

Wir würden uns noch über ein paar Mitfahrer freuen.


ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Juni 2007)

Kurzer Bericht:

Lopeng und ich sind am Samstag gestartet. Leider nur zu Zweit. Die ersten 2 Std. gab es noch leichten Regen, aber richtig nass sind wir nicht geworden. Das meiste Wasser kam von unten. Der Weg auf den Mooskopf ist sehr abwechslungsreich und wenig auf Forstwegen. Die letzten 300m muss man aber hoch und runter schieben. Nach Gengenbach runter geht es erst auf einem breiten Forstweg, später auf Trails in denen aber noch einige kleine Stiche versteckt sind. Über Gengenbach gab es eine Pause danach geht es ca 4km bergan und dann eben zum Geroldseck, fast ausschlieslich auf Forstwegen. Ab Geroldseck ist der Weg gemischt in ständigem leichten auf und ab. Zu den Höhenhäusern dann nochmal kräftiger Anstieg. Beim km 55 und 5Std reiner Fahrzeit haben wir Höhenhäuser erreicht und entschlossen uns, nach kurzem Anruf, bis zur Linde km72 weiterzufahren. Die 17 km bis zu Linde rollen dann relativ locker, erst etwas ansteigend auf breitem Trail, dann meist leicht abwärts auf Forstwegen bis Gscheid und kurzer Anstieg bis zur Linde. Diese Teilstrecke ist auch mit "schweren Beinen" in ca 1Std. machbar. 
Der Aufenthalt in der Linde war sehr angenehm und ist zu empfehlen. 
Am Frühstückbuffet ausreichend gestärkt, hatten wir bestes Wetter und es rollte auf vielen Trails ca 6km bis Waldkirch bergab. Den Anstieg zum Kandel wollten wir auf dem Kandelweg versuchen. Die Hälfte von uns beurteilten den Anstieg als zu 90% fahrbar. Die andere Hälfte wich bei halber Höhe auf die Strasse aus. Oben angekommen gab es Pause mit guter Aussicht. Die Abfahrt vom Kandel geht über viele Trails und macht richtig Laune. Dann rollt es ein Stück über Asphalt bis St. Peter. Von dort noch ca 2km Asphalt bis zum "schönsten Singeltrail Deutschlands". Abwechslungsreich geht es dann zum Rosskopf überwiegend bergab aber mit kurzen Anstiegen. Ab Rosskopf dann nur noch auf schönem Trail bergab. Kurz vor Freiburg hatte uns die Zivilisation (jede Menge Spaziergänger) wieder und wir rollten gemütlich in den Kastaniengarten zum Abschlussradler. Auf dem Tacho hatten wir gesamt ca 115km stehen. Reine Fahrzeit gesamt ca 10 Std.

Uns hat es Spass gemacht und es wäre schön wenn wir Ähnliches, mit etwas mehr Teilnehmern, wiederholen könnten.

ciao heiko


----------



## lopeng (25. Juni 2007)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht:
> 
> Den Anstieg zum Kandel wollten wir auf dem Kandelweg versuchen. Die Hälfte von uns beurteilten den Anstieg als zu 90% fahrbar. Die andere Hälfte wich bei halber Höhe auf die Strasse aus.
> ciao heiko


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. Juni 2007)

> Auf dem Tacho hatten wir gesamt ca 115km stehen. Reine Fahrzeit gesamt ca 10 Std.
> 
> Uns hat es Spass gemacht und es wäre schön wenn wir Ähnliches, mit etwas mehr Teilnehmern, wiederholen könnten.
> 
> ciao heiko



Hi Heiko

Ui eure Tour klingt ja echt krass! Wieviel von den 115 Km waren Trails?
Und weißt du wieviele Höhenmeter das gesamt waren? 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## roterflitzer (25. Juni 2007)

liebend gern! wenns sich  zeitlich einrichten lässt. was momentan heißt: nach der prüfung. 
sollte jmd zu einer halbtagestour in der nähe, bzw von KA aus gut erreichbar, aufbrechen, dann lasst es mich doch bitte wissen. 
vg roterflitzer


----------



## lopeng (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Heiko
> 
> Ui eure Tour klingt ja echt krass! Wieviel von den 115 Km waren Trails?
> Und weißt du wieviele Höhenmeter das gesamt waren?
> ...



Also ich hatte zum Schluss knappe 120 km stehen, und davon würd ich sagen sind gut 25% Trailanteil. Hatte zwar keinen Höhenmesser, aber ich hab mir heute sagen lassen dass die Tour rund 3500hm misst.


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Juni 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Heiko
> 
> Ui eure Tour klingt ja echt krass! Wieviel von den 115 Km waren Trails?
> Und weißt du wieviele Höhenmeter das gesamt waren?



Echte Singletrails ca 25% . Erdwege und verwachsene Forststrassen ca 25%.

Die ödesten Stücke sind
Vom Mooskopf runter ca 5km Forstweg
Von Gengenbach bis Geroldseck ca 12km Forstweg
Von Höhenhäuser bis Linde ca 15 km Forstweg
Von Sägedobel bis hinter St. Peter ca 6 km kleine Strasse.

Ansonsonsten ist es immer gut gemischt, so das die Forstweg Anteile nicht so sehr stören. Auf manchen Abschnitten ist man auch richtig froh dass es mal leicht daherrollt, weil man sonst kaum auf die erforderlichen Kilometer kommt.

Mangels modernem Tacho kann ich dir die HM nicht sagen.

ciao heiko


----------



## terraesp (26. Juni 2007)

Nach meiner Schätzung sind das ca 4000 HM
2300 bis Waldkirch und 1700 ab da.
Nach Genesung bin ich bei einer Wiederholung gerne mit von der Partie


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
von FR bis Waldkirch bin ich den Kandelhöhenweg schon öfters gefahren.  
Den Teil von Waldkirch bis Oberkirch kenne ich noch nicht. Habt Ihr vielleicht GPS-Daten (gpx oder ovl) des gesamten Kandelhöhenwegs, die Ihr mir mal zusenden könnt?
Wäre klasse - vorab Danke
Markus


----------



## LittleHunter (26. Juni 2007)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Von Gengenbach bis Geroldseck ca 12km Forstweg



Habe das ganze echt verschlafen. Wäre zwar nicht die ganze Strecke mitgefahren - hätte mich aber mit Euch unterwegs treffen können.

Von der Guttahütte aus gibt es einen Singletrail der links um den Berg führt statt den breiten Waldweg den Ihr gefahren seit. Danach gehts ebenfalls auf einer Waldautobahn weiter und man ist in kurzer Zeit wieder auf dem Weg zur Geroldseck. Ein Umweg ist es zudem auch nicht.

Zum Hühnersedel könnte man auch noch fahren, nach den Höhenhäusern. Dort steht ein Aussichtsturm mit einem super Weitblick bei gutem Wetter.

Seit Ihr Strohbach hoch ?
Wo seit Ihr in Oberkirch in den Wald ? Ich bin das letzte mal in Önsbach oder wie das heist hochgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (26. Juni 2007)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Seit Ihr Strohbach hoch ?
> Wo seit Ihr in Oberkirch in den Wald ? Ich bin das letzte mal in Önsbach oder wie das heist hochgefahren.



Strohbach sagt mit gerade nichts. Wo etwa ist dass?

Bei Oberkirch sind wir über Ödsbach Alm und am "grünen Baum" rechts auf den Bergrücken abgebogen. 

Eigentlich geht es Richtung Hesselbach los. Aber dort ist ein Anwohner  der Biker nicht gerne sieht, den man aber auf der Hesselbacher Strasse umfahren kann.

Bei dem Regen und einer Baustellen Umleitung habe ich, trotz Ortskenntniss, die Umfahrung nicht ganz gefunden und so sind wir halt 3 km "falsch" eingestiegen.

ciao heiko

PS. GPS Daten haben wir keine, aber irgendwo im Forum hat jemand geschrieben er hätte welche. Der Weg ist aber allgemein gut ausgeschildert, auch die km Angaben stimmen zumeist. Man muss nur an Abzweigungen immer gut nach den Schildern Ausschau halten, der Weg biegt manchmal unvermutet ab. Zusätzlich eine Karte im Gepäck und es kann nicht viel schiefgehen.


----------



## LittleHunter (26. Juni 2007)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Strohbach sagt mit gerade nichts. Wo etwa ist dass?
> 
> Bei Oberkirch sind wir über Ödsbach Alm und am "grünen Baum" rechts auf den Bergrücken abgebogen.
> 
> ...



Habe mich im Tal vertan. Meinte Bermersbach bei der Aral Tankstelle gehts ins Tal, so das man ganz oben angekommen am Pionierstein rauskommt.
Ich bin in Ödsbach am grünen Baum vorbei Richtung Sportplatz gefahren und dann links ab in den Wald. Ist eigentlich eine einzige bergauffahrt ! 

Bei der Beschilderung kann sich jeder leicht verfahren. Irgendwie sind überall die roten rauten


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Juni 2007)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Meinte Bermersbach bei der Aral Tankstelle gehts ins Tal, so das man ganz oben angekommen am Pionierstein rauskommt.
> Ich bin in Ödsbach am grünen Baum vorbei Richtung Sportplatz gefahren und dann links ab in den Wald. Ist eigentlich eine einzige bergauffahrt !



Ber Kandelweg geht an einem kleinen See/Campingplatz vorbei und dann am Rand des Bermersbachtal kontinuierlich bergauf. Ist alles breite, z.T. steile Forststr. bis zum Pionierstein.

Von Oberkirch auf den Mooskopf ist es am schönsten über den Kandelweg oder über den Geigerskopf. Deine Strecke über Ödsbach Sportplatz ist relativ langweilig.


ciao heiko


----------



## lopeng (27. Juni 2007)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> !
> 
> Bei der Beschilderung kann sich jeder leicht verfahren. Irgendwie sind überall die roten rauten



Ja, aber nur die mit dem "K" drin sind zu beachten!  
Und bei 8 Augen sieht immer eines rechtzeitig das Schild!  

lopeng


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juli 2007)

Für alle die, beim derzeitigen Regenwetter, virtuell an unserer Tour teilnehmen wollen, haben wir ein paar Bilder ins Fotoalbum gestellt. 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=18541

ciao heiko


----------



## pisskopp (15. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

werde SA / SO in Waldkirch sein und möche 1-2 Touren machen.
Profil CC- Freeride. Welches ist eice schöne strecke, am liebsten singletrail.

Kandelweg usw. hab ich schon gehört, gibt es heizu noch ein paar Tipps?

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Zep2008 (15. April 2010)

Rohardsberg über Hörnle nach Bleibach, super ST   
Kandel-Simonswald (Jägerpfad);Kandel-Denzlingen (PTW)  auch ST
Kandel-Glotterbad oder Glottertal Rossi.
und, und, und..... einfach in die Wanderkarte schauen.
oder PM habe am Samstag noch nichts vor.

Zep


----------



## pisskopp (15. April 2010)

super, evtl. meld ich mich wirklisch.

Gruss aus Luzern...


----------



## Hoschy (16. April 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Kandel-Simonswald (Jägerpfad)
> Zep



Hallo Zep2008,

kannst Du bitte noch etwas über den Jägerpfad erzählen. Ist er vom Untergrund eher technisch ab dem Einstieg an der Herzhütte, oder wie es die Höhenlinien vermuten lassen eher flowig bis runter nach Simonswald.

Bin gerade am planen und habe die Qual der Wahl zwischen D-Pfad, K-Weg und diesem. 

Danke und Gruß, 
Hoschy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (16. April 2010)

Jäger...Es gibt eine einzige technische Stelle S2, alles andere hat flow.
Damen... ist oben ein S3, danach höchstens S1, auf jedenfall flow
KHW vom Kandel nach WK bin ich noch nicht gefahren, soll aber ganz schön technisch sein.
Dann gibt es noch eine Abfahrt auf dem Siensbacher Rücken, vorbei an der Gustav Beck Hütte nach Simonswald, nix Technisch, viel flow.

Stefan


----------



## Hoschy (16. April 2010)

Dankeschön!


----------



## pisskopp (20. April 2010)

Hallo, Gratuliere euch zu dem revier, konnte dieses WOE auch ein paar trails fahren.
Shuttled ihr auch gelegentlich?
Gerne mal ein PN an mich.
Gruss


----------



## make65 (20. April 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Hallo Zep2008,
> 
> kannst Du bitte noch etwas über den Jägerpfad erzählen. Ist er vom Untergrund eher technisch ab dem Einstieg an der Herzhütte, oder wie es die Höhenlinien vermuten lassen eher flowig bis runter nach Simonswald.
> 
> ...



Von der Auswahl ist der Damenpfad der beste. KHW von Kandel runter ist nicht so der Bringer. Bin ich einmal gefahren, aber da es vom Kandel mit Jägerpfad, Damenpfad und Präs.-Thoma-Weg 3 tolle Trails gibt reizt mich der KHW nicht mehr.



> Shuttled ihr auch gelegentlich?



Was ist das ?


----------



## Hoschy (21. April 2010)

@ make65

Danke für Deine Einschätzung! Glücklich sind halt jene die vor Ort wohnen dürfen bei DER Trailauswahl 

Ich kenne bisher lediglich den Präsi-Weg bis Glotterbad. Bin bisher ab dem Luser die Serpentinen zur S-Klinik gefahren. Über den Vogesenblick/Schießrain scheints auch zu gehen, kennt den Abschnitt eventuell jemand?

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Zep2008 (21. April 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Vogesenblick/Schießrain scheints auch zu gehen, kennt den Abschnitt eventuell jemand?
> 
> Gruß Hoschy



Ja, hat mehr flow. Ein reiner ST bis Glotterbad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (21. April 2010)

...sounds good


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. April 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht:
> 
> Lopeng und ich sind am Samstag gestartet. Leider nur zu Zweit. Die ersten 2 Std. gab es noch leichten Regen, aber richtig nass sind wir nicht geworden. Das meiste Wasser kam von unten. Der Weg auf den Mooskopf ist sehr abwechslungsreich und wenig auf Forstwegen. Die letzten 300m muss man aber hoch und runter schieben. Nach Gengenbach runter geht es erst auf einem breiten Forstweg, später auf Trails in denen aber noch einige kleine Stiche versteckt sind. Über Gengenbach gab es eine Pause danach geht es ca 4km bergan und dann eben zum Geroldseck, fast ausschlieslich auf Forstwegen. Ab Geroldseck ist der Weg gemischt in ständigem leichten auf und ab. Zu den Höhenhäusern dann nochmal kräftiger Anstieg. Beim km 55 und 5Std reiner Fahrzeit haben wir Höhenhäuser erreicht und entschlossen uns, nach kurzem Anruf, bis zur Linde km72 weiterzufahren. Die 17 km bis zu Linde rollen dann relativ locker, erst etwas ansteigend auf breitem Trail, dann meist leicht abwärts auf Forstwegen bis Gscheid und kurzer Anstieg bis zur Linde. Diese Teilstrecke ist auch mit "schweren Beinen" in ca 1Std. machbar.
> Der Aufenthalt in der Linde war sehr angenehm und ist zu empfehlen.
> ...





Hallo
Wann wiederholst du die tour

gruß


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. April 2012)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Rohardsberg über Hörnle nach Bleibach, super ST
> Kandel-Simonswald (Jägerpfad);Kandel-Denzlingen (PTW)  auch ST
> Kandel-Glotterbad oder Glottertal Rossi.
> und, und, und..... einfach in die Wanderkarte schauen.
> ...




Würdest du mir mal, die Trails in Waldkirch zeigen

gruß


----------



## ciao heiko (11. April 2012)

englojag schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wann wiederholst du die tour
> 
> gruß



Ich hätte durchaus Spass und Zeit die Tour wieder einmal zu fahren. Wie du dem Thread entnehmen kannst, waren wir damals leider nur zu Zweit. Das war etwas schade.

Gäbe es jetzt wieder ein grösseres Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour? Vom Zeitraum könnte ich an einem Wochenende Ende Juni-Anfang Juli. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Deleted 237501 (13. April 2012)

der Zeitpunkt wäre ok

sollte nur nicht regnen

gruß kai


----------



## ciao heiko (15. April 2012)

Vielleicht hast du Lust da bei uns mitzufahren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=334968&page=6
Dann könnte man sich kennenlernen, planen und noch ein paar Mitfahrer motivieren.


ciao heiko


----------



## Deleted 237501 (15. April 2012)

oberkirch wäre von mir daheim nicht weit weg
komme aus der nähe von dornstetten

fahre aber nie dort
fahre nur im raum

hornberg
haslach
haussach
tutlingen
donautal

weil ich am wochenende immer in rottweil bin
und unter der woche wenn ich nicht arbeite auch

wo kommst du nochmal her

gruß kai


----------

